
Augmenting Human Intellect (1962) - jeremynixon
http://web.stanford.edu/class/history34q/readings/Engelbart/Engelbart_AugmentIntellect.html
======
smarks159
I would highly recommend looking at the doug engelbart institute website[1].
There are a lot of very interesting ideas both about technology and about
human behavior.

I started a project[2] to try and understand these ideas and it has been a
very enlightening journey.

Also a better formatted version of Augmenting Human Intellect can be found
here[3]

[1][http://dougengelbart.org/](http://dougengelbart.org/)

[2][https://github.com/smarks159/hyperdocument-system-
wiki](https://github.com/smarks159/hyperdocument-system-wiki)

[3][http://www.dougengelbart.org/pubs/augment-3906.html](http://www.dougengelbart.org/pubs/augment-3906.html)

------
raphar
Off topic: it's really strange to arrive a page only containing "content" and
no ads, navigation etc. this is no normal anymore :(

~~~
jkldotio
But it's still more
[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/) than
[http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com/)
it doesn't take much to get a pleasant design for reading.

